# Capolavoro!



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGe2ETQHlNI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIT1P_HUbb0


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

Perche' questa no? 

​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfiO6Nf3pj4


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

si bella, ma non si avvicina proprio alla prima, imho.:up:


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

Vero ... ricordo che la postai tanto tempo fa nel vecchio furum


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero ... ricordo che la postai tanto tempo fa nel vecchio furum


 non ricordavo... per anni è stata censurata ovunque. Soprattutto per l'uscita finale su Aldo Moro.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non ricordavo... per anni è stata censurata ovunque. Soprattutto per l'uscita finale su Aldo Moro.


Eh si, ste cose si pensavano ma non si potevano dire, specialmente alla Tibbu' di stato


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eh si, ste cose si pensavano ma non si potevano dire, specialmente alla Tibbu' di stato


che poi ormai è peggio... in tv non si può dire più un cazzo, altro che questo testo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che poi ormai è peggio... in tv non si può dire più un cazzo, altro che questo testo.


Ma intanto ci stanno zizzeculi a volonta' :mrgreen: di cosa ti/ci lamenti/tiamo ... in fondo "l'itagliano" si accontenta di poco, e' un semplicione ... "aitaglias": Brava gente :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma intanto ci stanno zizzeculi a volonta' :mrgreen: di cosa ti/ci lamenti/tiamo ... in fondo "l'itagliano" si accontenta di poco, e' un semplicione ... "aitaglias": Brava gente :rotfl:


 italiani brava gente... non mi ha mai convinto. E' solo una gran cazzata, basta vedere cosa abbiamo fatto in Jugoslavia Libia ed Etipia nell'ultima guerra.:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

Ogni volta che penso a gaber mi viene in mente la moglie e provo tristezza.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni volta che penso a gaber mi viene in mente la moglie e provo tristezza.


 ... e perchè mai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e perchè mai?


  perché??????????????
Forse sei fuori zona...


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> perché??????????????
> Forse sei fuori zona...


 cioe???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cioe???


Non ha avuto una carriera politica coerente con il pensiero del marito.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ha avuto una carriera politica coerente con il pensiero del marito.


ah ok... beh ma capita in tante coppie che le idee politiche siano diverse, dai. E poi a dirla tutta, ad un uomo con la sua libertà interiore l'avrei visto male pure con una compagna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ok... beh ma capita in tante coppie che le idee politiche siano diverse, dai. E poi a dirla tutta, ad un uomo con la sua libertà interiore l'avrei visto male pure con una compagna.


 Non devi averla sentita abbastanza.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non devi averla sentita abbastanza.


 In effetti no, ma immagino sarà la solita adoratrice di silvio...miiiii


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti no, ma immagino sarà la solita adoratrice di silvio...miiiii


Poi vederla in campagna elettorale andare "in mezzo alla gggente" arrivando con sirene e scorta era un pianto. In compenso ora da senatrice è modesta e non va in albergo, ma dalle economiche suorine dove vado io...


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi vederla in campagna elettorale andare "in mezzo alla gggente" arrivando con sirene e scorta era un pianto. In compenso ora da senatrice è modesta e non va in albergo, ma dalle economiche suorine dove vado io...


beh o fa la cresta sull'albergo, o è un'insolita quanto apprezzabile opera di parsimonia pubblica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh o fa la cresta sull'albergo, o è un'insolita quanto apprezzabile opera di parsimonia pubblica.


 Parsimonia privata. Hanno un rimborso generico per chi non ha la residenza a Roma e non a piè di lista.


----------

